# Last Thing you ate or drank



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Drinking Jack Daniels waiting for my double Pepperoni Pizza to arrive that I ordered half hour ago.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Orange Squash.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

More Jack Daniels


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

Pork...delicious pork!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pasta Roni Natures Way Olive Oil and Italian Herb pasta boiled and served from the box.

Me still hungry. Me didn't eat all day.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tea & Toast.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Captain Morgan Lime Bite. I should have stuck with regular Captain, this shit is terrible.


----------



## Caduceus (Feb 17, 2010)

Viva Puffs and Jack Daniels.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rustlers Bacon Cheese burger.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Roasted Chicken sandwich with nasty ass vegetables and shitty ass cheddar cheese. This shit sucks man.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Fish and mash and veg.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Fish and chips


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Budweiser Select.

Alcoholism is so fun! WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

water and some cheese.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Creamy vegetable bachelors cup a soup.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

bradk said:


> Budweiser Select.
> 
> Alcoholism is so fun! WOOOOOOO!


Holy shit bro. Same here. I just drank one of them bitches.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Holy shit bro. Same here. I just drank one of them bitches.


Good shit, I'm seven more ahead of you, though. Catch up!


----------



## gaveedra07 (Oct 31, 2004)

Super Pretzel with Cheese melted on it and chocalate milk.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Frozen bag of Beef Stroganoff heated up on the skillet. Damn this shit sucks so bad. I can't even get through a little bowl of it it's so damn nasty and the mushrooms in it looks like it came out of my ass.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Just ate a Large Arbys Roast Beef Sandwich with Arbys Sauce and curly fries. Damn it was 7 dollars. Now it was really good but I'm still hungry. Imagine if I paid for two of them, it would be 14 dollars. Luckily I could just order something smaller next time on the menu to help fill me up.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Full English with a cup of tea.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Full English on a sandwich


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Homemade Steak and Kidney Pie.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cup Of Tea my fourth today .


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Had some leftover meatloaf I made, mashed potatoes, green beans and applesauce.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Chicken Parmigan and pizza. Drank pepsi.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Big Mac and Coke.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Burger & Chips


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Air!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pussy no just kidding......unfortunately  I ate about 5 Chips Ahoy! cookies a few hours ago LOL.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Pepsi Max and last thing i ate was chicken noodles.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sloppy Joes sandwiches and some pasta roni shit from the package which wasn't that bad. Drank pepsi. HAHAHA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pancakes


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Choc trifle.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A Passion fruit, Pineapple and Guava smoothie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tropicana Orange Juice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Water


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Ripple.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Prawn Cracker.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tacos but not the pink kind unfortunately, the kind you buy in the box and you add ground beef with. I also had with that Bob Evan's Macoroni and Cheese. To drink, pepsi.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cherry Coke mixed with Cherry 7up


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Bacon and bread. Yummmmmmmm


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Whole Grain Cinnamon filled Pretzel. Yummy.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

French Fancy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Black Darjeeling tea, no sugar. The champagne of teas, motherfuckers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

egg & sausage Sandwich


----------



## rimbapanas (Mar 22, 2010)

cheerios with milk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

6 jam tarts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ham, Mashed Potatoes, Macaroni Salad and Sweet Potatoes & RC Cola


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Mac & Cheese, Ham, Cream Corn with Sweet Tea to drink. ​


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Cherry Coke.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ginger Beer


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A Steak.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KA: Pineapple


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Sbarro's Pizza


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Monster Assault


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

2 leftover Sicilian pizza slices and a cold glass of pepsi.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KA: Black Grape


----------



## TNAJacob (Mar 30, 2010)

Water


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

An incredibly nutritious meal consisting of a gyro, curly fries, and a Bud Light.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bacon & egg sandwich


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cherry Dr pepper


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

banana cake and custard


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Spare Ribs in Spicy Sauce
Egg Fried Rice
Singapore Fried Noodles
Spring Rolls X2
Prawn Crackers


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

mack and cheese


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

Classic Gyro.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

some chicken from KFC.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Rigatoni with marinara sauce


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Speghetti Bolognese.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The promotional Whiplash Whopper at Burger King and yes I did go home and take a dump.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BLT..


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken fingers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Apple Tango.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

A plate of nachoes that I smothered in shredded cheddar and Jack cheeses, my homemade salsa, and sour cream. YUM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ham & Pineaplle Pizza


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I just drank 4 bottles of Budweiser and I don't usually drink beer and I'm only 145 pounds LOL. I'm totally buzzed now, my mind isn't working the right way right now. I won't be posting too much tonight now.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

whole wheat bagel with garden vegetable spread


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

Cheese n crackers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Water.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Salmon, with Rice and Sweetcorn. drink was Apple Juice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ginger Beer.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pancakes, sausage, Bacon and a English muffin.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Fosters. Australian for drunk.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulmers Original Cider


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Arizona Green Tea and a danish


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Grape Juice.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mountain dew white out.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Coco Pops


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Chocolate Milk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Water.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

An apple.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

strawberry shortcake :yum:


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Tuna and Cheese Sandwich X2.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ginger Beer.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spaghetti and Meatballs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Mountain dew white out.


My favorite from the 3 new flavors


Mistic Tropical Fruit Punch


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

pancakes and eggs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Coke and a Pepsi in the same glass. 

I felt like seeing if I could tell a difference between them being together and them being seperate. I couldn't...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol interesting experiment 

Sprite


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pancakes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

water.


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

Banana Nut Bread with Chocolate Chips


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Spaghetti bolognese


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

A Cadbury Turkish Delight biscuit and some Frijj chocolate milkshake.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bacon Sandwich


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

Chocolate Milk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Buger King double cheeseburger. Ate that thing in about 5 seconds.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Popcorn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

White Chocolate & Raspberry Cookies


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Panda Express Orange Chicken


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ham & Lettuce sandwich


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

pizza


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Snickers bar


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

2 Heineken beers planning on drinking one more. Before that I had a Big Mac and fries.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Water.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Cookies


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MTN Dew: Whiteout


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Chicken Cutlets and Mashed Potatoes. Then I just ate about 10 chips ahoy cookies.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

KFC
chicken breast + mashed potatoes


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ham Sandwich


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Filet-o-fish and some chicken mcnuggets.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

A slice of Sicilian pizza and a Chicken Parmigan sandwich and some pepsi.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Chucky Chicken noodle soup


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

orange julius


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pint of Cider


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

French Toast Sticks and Chocolate Milk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sausage roll & Grape Juice.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got through eating Doritos Blazin Buffalo & Ranch, and enjoyed a cold Dr. Pepper.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pepperoni Pizza Rolls and Pepsi


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Fish and root beer


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Marmite & cheese sandwich and milk


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

a shot of vodka


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

strawberries


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheese & Pickle Sandwich with Irn Bru


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cherry Coke.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Quavers and Irn Bru


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny D


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Subway Italian Footlong


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pint of Cider


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pepsi


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mountain Dew Code Red


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

eggs bacon gatorade


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mountain Dew: Whiteout


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Canadian bacon and pineapple pizza.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Apple Juice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Huge bowl of chocolate Cheerios.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

5 Pints of Strongbow Cider


----------



## THEhalobrand (Jun 1, 2010)

Licks nature burger with cheese, mushrooms, tomatoes, mayo, ketchup and bbq sauce. and a salad with mixed greens, fake crab meat, red wine vinegar and olive oil. and some mango.

that was to eat. and to drink.

coffee with hazelnut flavoured coffeemate.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tea..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Tiramisu


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

orange juice.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

A peanut butter and strawberry preserve sandwich.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pasta & Garlic Bread


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Chicken burrito and Doritos with Rootbeer
from Taco Bell

thats turrble


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Marmalade Sandwich


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Tuscani pasta with bread sticks

it was goot


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bread w/butter and a glass of water.

EXCITING!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Water.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

McDonalds


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

BBQ from Famous Daves

that shit is ridiculous good


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Monster energy drink


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Water.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

some tater chips


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Ice Water


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Strawberry covered waffles with eggs and bacon


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Banana.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Water


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Orange.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pepsi


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Two Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal bars.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lasagna


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lipton Green Tea w/ Ice Cubes.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a milk.

It was Chocolate.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tea and Toast


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Arizona Iced Tea


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chicken Curry and Rice


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cherry Vanilla Pepsi


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

chocolate digestive biscuit


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ham Sandwich


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

chicken, mushroom & bacon pie


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

A couple of single serve boxes of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, no milk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bacon cheese burgers & Cherry Coke.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chicken empanadas. Yummy and greasy. So bad for me, and yet, so good.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

leinenkugels berry weiss beer and before that chinese buffet.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ham,Cheese and Coleslaw sandwich with Orange Juice.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Ice Cream and a glass of water


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Kit-Kat Chunky. Mmmm yummy


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Lamb Shank and Vegetables.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chocolate Ice Cream & Chocolate Cake


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Garlic Chicken with Rice & Peas and Fanta


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade:Orange


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

Triscuits


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Club Sandwich + Dr. Pepper


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The Coke I am drinking now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Water.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Doritos + Fanta


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oreos+Coke right now.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

McDonalds


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pasta


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Ice Breakers Cool Mint breathmints. Two, to be exact.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

hot dog aka franks and tropical juice


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brisk sweet tea


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tea & Toast


----------



## Kim100 (Jul 22, 2010)

Pizza.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Old fashion KD !


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Iced tea


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chicken & Coleslaw sandwich with Pineapple juice.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Flamin' Cheese Ball Doritos with salsa dip. 8*D


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Coffee and Toast.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Fanta


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)




----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

1 glass of Casiellero(not sure on spelling) Del Diablo Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

When you kind of hungry and you haven't ate any sugar or drank any soda all day Frosted Flakes tend to hit the spot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hotdogs + French Fries + Cream soda = yummy in my tummy.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks Like Orange Tastes Like Grape


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

A ham sandwich and a glass of coke, whilst watching Big Mommas House 2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Random meat.


----------



## xiomax (Mar 15, 2010)

A tea


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

A Hamburguer and Water


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pint of Lager


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

chop.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chicken Sandwich


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

CHICKENS!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

IBC Cream Soda


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Chicken noodle soup :yum:


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bran Flakes


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mango and Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Garlic Bread


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Diet Coke no caffeine. Wow really?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Pizza & Coke.

(Y)


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Grape Kool-Aid <3


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

h20..


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Blueberry Soda


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Milk & Cookies


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chicken Empanadas and Vanilla Chai Tea.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mom made chicken cutlets put 3 of them on two slices of bread with lots of mayo, slice of tomato, and lettuce. Awesome. I had two of them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KA: Fruit Punch


----------



## Cherry Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Salt and Vinegar Crisps


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Burger King Whopper Meal


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tea..


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Fried Chicken, Coleslaw, Buttered Roll & Lettuce with Oasis drink.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Captain Crunch


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Spongebob Gummies


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BBQ Rib


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ribena


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Tortilla


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tacos


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Im Drinking A DR Pepper right now


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

meat pie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rockstar Juiced Energy Drink


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Toast, Boiled Egg and Tea for breakfast


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Drink: Coca Cola

Dinner: Pork on the BBQ, potatoes and pasta.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheese & Onion Walkers


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Milk Duds


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pink lemonade.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

An honest to god Chicago Dog yum yum


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sprite and a hamburger


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chicken Kiev and Fries


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

chicken breast stuffed with pepper jack cheese and bacon and some shrimp fried rice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

12 BBQ Wings


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I can't even remember.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ginger Beer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

3 Musketeers bar


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheesecake


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Pancakes


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Sausage Roll


----------



## ray_trace (Jun 26, 2007)

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Salad


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chicken & Rice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RockStar Energy Cola


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Jerk Chicken + Rice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

half a hawaiian pizza
half a chicken and steak pizza
8 BBQ Wings
Garlic bread
Chocolate Sundae with hot fudge sauce and a Mars bar in the middle
2 litre Coke


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

string cheese bitch


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Chocolate triffle.


----------



## guerilla187 (Dec 2, 2010)

A questionable orange


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

steak and chips


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chicken corn and velveeta shells and cheese


----------



## TexasTycoon (Dec 2, 2010)

Leftover Super Supreme from Pizza Hut and eggnog.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dungeness Crab


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ribena


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Monster Assault energy drink and unfolded fortune cookies


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Smirnoff Black Ice


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Grilled chicken breast


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chicken wings.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mongolian BBQ


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

McDonalds


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Banana and a cup of tea


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fruit loops


----------



## EDGE!!! (Dec 23, 2010)

wiener with a bun


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Orange Cordial and a Cornetto rip-off ice cream.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Coco Pops


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Strawberry and banana smoothie.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Chocolate chip muffin + orange koolaid


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

A traditional English Sunday dinner.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Monster Khaos Energy Juice


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Toast


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Vegetable curry


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tropical Juice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rockstar Energy Juice


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

GRAPES.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Watermelon: Bacardi Breezer
Jelly Beans


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Lucky Charms


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)

water ..


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Bowl of cereal...


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm currently drinking a can of Pepsi. Sorry Punk, not a fan of diet.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Italian salad
bread sticks
cherry cream soda
steak gorgonzola


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Empanada and Water


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There's already separate threads for these now since this was created over 7 years ago now. What a bump.


----------

